# Txt mo ko pag sa manila ka na



## leonard_03

My girlfriend sent this message to another man:

"Txt mo ko pag sa manila ka na"

When I checked an online translator I got:

"Txt you I love you in manila"

I must have checked every translator online hoping for a different result but all translate the same. 

I'm a little concerned because it looks a lot like she said "txt you in Manila, I love you".

 Do I need to start looking for another girlfriend?


----------



## niernier

It just says "Text me as soon as you arrive in Manila". I don't know how your online translator gave an I love you translation but rest assured there's no such thing mentioned.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

I agree with niernier, I love you in the tagalog is 'Mahal kita'. It wasn't mentioned at all in the text.

Have a good one!


----------



## mystique

niernier said:


> It just says "Text me as soon as you arrive in Manila". I don't know how your online translator gave an I love you translation but rest assured there's no such thing mentioned.


 

I agree with niernier. Your online translator is a little weird since its adding translation that was not mentioned . You have to talk to her.


----------



## leonard_03

What a relief. You can't imagine how much I appreciate this. thank you


----------

